# Campings from Santander to Portugal?



## Tom98 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi.

I am driving from Santander to Algave coast in Octobre and looking for som easy to find and enter camping sites along the route.

I was thinking to go to Seville on the way, and from there enter Portugal.

Also I am looking for a good camping in Lagos , Sagres area to spend a few month. I am valuating internet and a good discount on long stay. And sites with English speaking visitors. 

Thanks in advance
Tom


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Turiscampo 2 miles outside Lagos is a good site , friendly staff with excellent facilities and good discounts if you stay for 1 month or more also accepts the ACSI card as well . 
We stayed there the last two winters with the caravan before we bought a MH and there were many Motorhomer's on site .
There is also a regular bus service from the site gates into Lago's which is handy if you have no transport or you can cycle into the town centre which we did on a couple of occasions taking 20 minutes or so .


Neil


----------



## Tom98 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Neil
I will check out this camping. Did you use some good campings on the way. I am trying to plan as much as possible in advance as I drive alone.
Tom


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Tom we used Camping Caceres which is very easy to find and just 3km from the Autoroute , its also an ACSI site offering a good discounted rate if you hold the card and is on route to Seville


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Tom98. 
By heading south and not west you are missing Spain's best kept secret 8O 
My suggestion would be to head along the Atlantic coast to Galicia and then head into Portugal from the north.
Galicia is where the Spaniards go for their holidays, it is rugged and not commercial and hardly any English


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

If yo want stops on way south in Spain there are aires at Palencia and Caceres (the latter has some electric hookups) both are free.

Camp Trindade is in the ACSI book (only OK) bt is inwalking distance of the town centre.

Regards


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

If yo want stops on way south in Spain there are aires at Palencia and Caceres (the latter has some electric hookups) both are free.

Camp Trindade is in the ACSI book (only OK) bt is inwalking distance of the town centre.

Regards


----------



## Tom98 (Aug 22, 2010)

THANK YOU EVERYBODY, FOR HELPING ME OUT.
TOM


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

There is a campsite guide available in campsites in Spain, and possibly from tourist offices too, called Guiua Iberia (I think) that has hundreds of campsites in Spain and Portugal. It was about nine euro last year. Sorry I can't give you the exact spelling of the name as my friend has the book at the moment.

www sites...

http://www.camping-spain.net/

Try this site too.

http://personal3.iddeo.es/taboga/camp/camping.html

Ca


----------



## trigrem (May 1, 2005)

Vicarious Books do a campsite guide for Spain, and a guide to Aires, both in English.
Doug


----------

